# Home made mouse tub, food and water?



## hornet (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm picking up a colony of supermice tomorrow and am making the tub from a plastic storage container. When making your own whats the easiest way to provide food and water?


----------



## Jen (Feb 11, 2011)

i made a cradle for the water bottle out of heavy wire when i had them in a tank, and food was just in a bowl, tho that is very wasteful as they throw it all over the place.


----------



## hornet (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks jen, i was thinking make a "basked" out of the wire for the food but why not do the same for the water


----------



## Jen (Feb 11, 2011)

thats pretty much what i did - just a curled loop that held the water bottle at the right angle. I can visualise but probably not explain something for the food, but bear with me. A cylinder of wire - gaps would depend on the type of food - suspended from the top of the tub, just fill it with cubes or pellets and voila.


----------



## hornet (Feb 11, 2011)

i was going to use wire for the lid so was going to build in the cylinder for food and one for the water bottle


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just got the mouse and rat tubs from the herp shop...... i used to keep them in my own plastic tubs but they never worked as well  maybe my DIY skills are just crap hahahaha


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 11, 2011)

This is what I did for rats. The food and water bottle go into the same wire cage


----------



## Jen (Feb 11, 2011)

I was lucky enough to score 500 odd lab boxes from where I worked, so I will just be using one of the grid lids up on bricks for the grow out tank in the shed, water holder and food.


----------



## Choco (Feb 11, 2011)

CodeRed said:


> This is what I did for rats. The food and water bottle go into the same wire cage


 
Code red,
Is that snake/mouse wire or the larger 10mm stuff. I've always wondered if the snake/mouse wire would be too small for them to get the food out of.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats 10 mm wire. In hindsight I would use 5mm for the top and a hanging cage made from 10mm wire. Weaners can get through 10mm wire and escape. They struggle to get the food through 5mm wire unless its those small pellets like what Vella stock feeds make.


----------



## Choco (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright thanks.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 13, 2011)

Codered, what are the wooden separators for on the left?


----------

